# Sony Vaio VGC-RB30 Video Driver



## SHS66 (Feb 10, 2008)

I recently downgraded from Vista Ultimate, and installed Windows XP. I downloaded the main drivers at the Sony website, but for some reason the Graphics Controller will not install. It says that my system does not meet minimum requirements. So far my device manager does not show the video controller = (VGA compatible).

It seems to be very laggy when i move windows around.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
It would help if we knew what kind of PC/Notebook/Laptop you have.
manufacturer Name and Model details,
Motherboard,
Graphics,
Memory,
Power Supply etc,
As much info as you can give, please.


----------



## g8hav (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi,
I have just downgraded from Vista to WXPSP3 on a Vaio VGN-N29VN/B.
The sound card is a realtek ALC262 but when attempting to run the driver installation, it fails to complete saying there is no matching dll? (I think) .
I get the same reply with the Intel graphics 950.
I have downloaded all Sony installation routines but they fail to load (battery monitor; diagnostics etc)
Did get the Wireless LAN to run but cannot identify the Ethernet lan.
Any ideas please


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi Folks,
Took me a while to get this link, as I was being redirected to Sony Europe all the time which does not have the VGCRB30 listed...........
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGCRB30

I'd advise both of you to install the BIOS made for WinXP.........
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=VGCRB30&upd_id=2219&os_id=7


Or just follow the instructions here for Downgrading.....
http://www.kb.sony.com/selfservice/...CLES_1_1&dialogID=1144930&stateId=1 0 1148780


----------



## SHS66 (Feb 10, 2008)

Its a Sony Vaio VGC-RB30 PC with Radeon X800GTO came with Intel Graphics Media accelerator VGA output 3 ghz with 1.25 gb Ram. Everything else is unknown to me.
I gave up on it for a while, when i decided to go here, sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

SHS66,
This link will instruct you, when downgrading, to install drivers, bios and applications in a particular manner, maybe this is why you are having problems.
http://www.kb.sony.com/selfservice/...CLES_1_1&dialogID=1144930&stateId=1 0 1148780


----------

